# 3x3 L2L Example Solves Experiment



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 22, 2019)

So I'm interested in L2L (last two layers) and I want to see how you guys solve it

Here follows 50 scrambles. I'll try to update this post often with your solutions. Please contribute! 

01 -> D2 L U2 B2 R U2 R' F2 L F2 D L D F2 R2 U' R'


Spoiler






Spoiler: ottozing



y2 D2 U' L' U L R U R' u2
y' U R U R2' U' R
U2 R U' R' F' U' F
U r' F R' F2 r U' r' F2 r R
(solution was XXcross into normal last two pairs with CFOP, and a ZBLS that lead to an unintended OLL skip)





02 -> F R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 L' D F2 R2



Spoiler






Spoiler: ottozing



D2 R U' R' L' U L u2
U2 L' U' L R U R'
U' F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U R' U' R U' R' U'






03 -> D F2 D' L2 D2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U' R' D B2 D F2 U L U'



Spoiler






Spoiler: Billabob



y2 D2 U' L U2 L2' U' L D2 //P1+P2
U2 R' U R //P3
U' R U' R' //P4
U2 R U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R' U R U' R' U' //LL






04 -> U2 F2 L B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L D' B2 F2 U' L R' U



Spoiler






Spoiler: Filipe Teixeira



U2 F2 L B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L D' B2 F2 U' L R' U
[L2 U2: L]
(U R)3 (U' R')2
U' [F: (R U R' U')3]
(M2 U')2 [M' U2, M2] U'






05 -> U2 R' U2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 U L' D' B2 R D L U2



Spoiler






Spoiler: Filipe Teixeira



M2 E M2 E // 2E
D' U L U L' D U2 // F2L3
L' U' L // F2L4
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
U' F U F' L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2 U // PLL






06 -> U2 B L2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F L D2 B U' R U2 B R



Spoiler






Spoiler: Pyjam



D L' U2 L // (4) slot 2
D2' U R' U R // (5/9) slot 3
D U2 L U L' // (5/14) slot 4 - COLL-skip
R2 U S R2' S' R2 U' R2' U2' // (9/23) PLL U






07 -> L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 R U L2 R2 U B2



Spoiler






Spoiler: TipsterTrickster



L2 E L2 // 2e (3/3)
B U B’ D’ // pf2l 3 (4/7)
F’ U’ F D2 // f2l 4 (4/11)
y R’ U2 R U’ L U2 R’ U’ R U R’ U R L’ U2 // Zbll (15/26)






08 -> D R2 U2 R U' D B2 L2 U2 L D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 R'



Spoiler






Spoiler: Pyjam



u' R2 u U R' U2 R2 // (7) slots 1, 2, 3
d2 R' U R2 S R2' S' U' R // (9/16) slot 4
U2 x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' x // (10/26) PLL A






09 -> D2 U2 R2 B2 L U2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 F U L2 U2 L U' L2 F



Spoiler






Spoiler: TipsterTrickster



R2 U2 R U2 R2 // 1E
F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 // 2E
B' L U L' U' L' B L // 1E
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // sune pll skip






10 -> U2 R' F2 U2 F2 R U2 R F2 R F2 D' L' D R2 F2 U' R




Spoiler






Spoiler: Pyjam



u2 B2 E2 // (3) Solves 3 edges
B' R' U' R U R B' // (7/10) 4th edged solves (1 move cancelled)
R2 U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 U // (14/24) COLL/ZBLL AS (1 move cancelled)






11 -> U2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 L U2 F2 D' F2 D' R B2 L' D2 R'



Spoiler






Spoiler: GenTheThief



L R2 U2 R U2 R2 // Block Build Right block
L' D L' U' L U' L' U' L D' // Keyhole Left block
R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // COLL
U' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U' // EPLL

38 stm






12 -> R F2 L F2 R2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 R2 D R' B2 L2 D' L D' R'



Spoiler






Spoiler: GenTheThief



12. R F2 L F2 R2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 R2 D R' B2 L2 D' L D' R'

U' D' R U R' D U2 R' U' R // Keyhole Right Block
L2 U2 L' U2 L2 // Block Building Left Block
R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U2 // 2GLL

31 htm






13 -> D L U' L D' R' U R D2 R' D2 B2 R' L' U2 R U2



Spoiler






Spoiler: pyjam



R' U' u' R2 u U R' D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R U' R U' R' U






14 -> F2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R U' R2 F2 R' F2 U R



Spoiler






Spoiler: TipsterTrickster



F2 E’ F2 D’ // f2l
y R U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U2 R’ U2 // zbll
19 STM 20 HTM






15 -> U2 R2 U F2 R' D2 L U' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2



Spoiler






Spoiler: pyjam



R2 U2 R D2 L2 u2 // (6) slots 1 & 2
U R' S R2' S' R' // (6/12) slots 3 & 4
U2 R' U L U' R2 U R' L' U2 R U R' // (13/25) COLL






16 -> D' R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R' D2 U L2 R2 U' B2



Spoiler






Spoiler: pyjam



D2 U R U' R' E2 // (6) slot 2
R U S R2 S' R // (6/12) slots 3 & 4, bad LL

D2 L U L D2 // (5) slot 2
R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R' // (7/12) slot 3 & 4, bad LL

D2 L U L D2 // (5) slot 2
U' R' U' R' U' S R2 S' R // (9/14) slot 3 & 4, ok LL
U' (L U' R' U L' U' R)2 // (15/29) ZBLL

D2 L U L D2 // (5) slot 2
R U2' R' U2 R U R U' R' U' R' // (11/16) slots 3 & 4
y' U2 r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // (10/26) Good ZBLL






17 -> U2 F2 L F2 U2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 D2 U' R U2 L2 U L R'



Spoiler






Spoiler: pyjam



U2 u' R2 E' R F' R U R U' R' F // (12) F2L
R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2' U // (10/22) ZBLL






18 -> R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U B2 F2 D' L D2 B2 R2 U'



Spoiler






Spoiler: pyjam



M' F' M2 F M // (5) 1 donut
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 // (12/17) 2 donuts
M' R2 E2 M R2 // (5/22) Eaten






19 -> F' U2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 B D2 L2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R


Spoiler: cubing forever






Cubing Forever said:


> Big Bump!!!
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-21
> single: 9.82
> ...






20 -> U2 D R' U R' D L U L' U2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 D2 B2



Spoiler: megaminx lover






Megaminx lover said:


> Bigger bump @Filipe Teixeira
> 
> 20- U2 D R' U R' D L U L' U2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 D2 B2
> 
> ...






21 -> D R U' R D' L' U' L D2 L B2 L' D2 R' U2 R U2 R2
22 -> U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R B2 R2 U' F2 L R' F2 L2 R2
23 -> R2 L2 B2 R' L B2 U' L F2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 L F2
24 -> D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U B2 L' D' B2 F2 D U2 B2
25 -> F2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 R' F2 R' U' L2 U' L U2 L U' L
26 -> D' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U L U L2 R2 U F2
27 -> F2 U2 D F2 D B2 U R2 F' R2 F R2 F U2 B' R2 B D2
28 -> L2 D' R2 L2 U' R D F2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2
29 -> D2 R' F2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' R2 U L D2 L2 U' B2
30 -> D' F2 D' U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L' D F2 L' D L B2 R
31 -> B2 D F2 D' U R2 U L' U' L2 R2 U' B2 U2
32 -> F2 L2 F2 D' U F2 U R2 F2 R2 D L' U2 L2 F2 R' F2 U'
33 -> F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D B2 D2 L' D F2 L' D L B2 R
34 -> R' D2 B2 R2 U L' F2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D'
35 -> B2 D B2 R' B2 L' U' R2 D F2 D' L2 D B2 D2 F2 U'
36 -> R F2 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 R2 D' F' U R' F2 L D' F
37 -> D R2 B2 D2 L U D' R' B2 R U2 L2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 L
38 -> L' R' D2 L2 U2 L' B2 R U2 B2 D2 U' L2 U2 R U' F2 L
39 -> U D' R2 U2 R U' D R2 D2 R U2 R' U2 L F2 D2 R' U2
40 -> B2 D2 U2 L' U2 L F2 L D2 R2 D' F2 D B2 R
41 -> F2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L2 U L2 D2 R U2 R' U R'
42 -> F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D R2 U' R2 U' L' U' L2 R2 D' R2 U
43 -> L2 D F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L' D R F2 R' D2 U' B2
44 -> R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U B2 D2 F2 D L' U L2 R2 U F2 D U2
45 -> R U' R' D B2 R2 D L F2 U L2 U2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D' B2
46 -> B2 D B2 R' B2 L' U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U' R2 D'
47 -> D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 L U2 L' D' U2 R2 D' F2 L'
48 -> R F2 R D2 L' D2 R' U2 R F2 R D U' R' D' U' F2 U
49 -> D2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 U' R' D2 L D2 U2 R U'
50 -> U' F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 D' L' D U F2


----------



## ottozing (Oct 22, 2019)

When you say speedsolving, do you mean actually try the scramble with stackmat, and then reconstruct? If so I didn't *quite* do that for the one scramble I tried, but the solution is pretty much what I would go for if I somehow got this scramble in comp

Scramble 1 (solution was XXcross into normal last two pairs with CFOP, and a ZBLS that lead to an unintended OLL skip)


----------



## kadabrium (Oct 22, 2019)

I dont quite get it. Am i supposed to keep the bottom layer solved -all the time between each substep? Can i just tip the cube over and use roux?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 23, 2019)

Spoiler: solve 2 solution



F R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 L' D F2 R2 

D2 R U' R' L' U L u2
U2 L' U' L R U R'
U' F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U R' U' R U' R' U'

Same approach as before, and if I'm being honest probably how I'm going to approach all 50 scrambles if I end up doing them (Keyhole XXcross>F2L pair>Standard LSLL stuff)

Kinda interesting thing to note is the opposite edges in the front at the start, which basically meant I was going to end with two free pairs


----------



## Billabob (Oct 24, 2019)

Spoiler: Scramble 3 solution



y2 D2 U' L U2 L2' U' L D2 //P1+P2
U2 R' U R //P3
U' R U' R' //P4
U2 R U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R' U R U' R' U' //LL

8.34 Tripod solve. First 2 pairs are solved while sacrificing the other 2 corners, but I predicted they would be paired by the D2 so I was able to preserve them with my P1+P2 solution. The solved block on the U layer was pure luck, I know Tripod LL so I was able to one-look it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 24, 2019)

Scramble 4:

U2 F2 L B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L D' B2 F2 U' L R' U
[L2 U2: L]
(U R)3 (U' R')2
U' [F: (R U R' U')3]
(M2 U')2 [M' U2, M2] U'

Scramble 5:

U2 R' U2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 U L' D' B2 R D L U2

M2 E M2 E // 2E
D' U L U L' D U2 // F2L3
L' U' L // F2L4
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
U' F U F' L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2 U // PLL


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 5, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 6 -> U2 B L2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F L D2 B U' R U2 B R



D L' U2 L // (4) slot 2
D2' U R' U R // (5/9) slot 3
D U2 L U L' // (5/14) slot 4 - COLL-skip
R2 U S R2' S' R2 U' R2' U2' // (9/23) PLL U


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 5, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 07 -> L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 R U L2 R2 U B2


L2 E L2 // 2e (3/3)
B U B’ D’ // pf2l 3 (4/7)
F’ U’ F D2 // f2l 4 (4/11)
y R’ U2 R U’ L U2 R’ U’ R U R’ U R L’ U2 // Zbll (15/26)
I’ll link to alg.cubing when I get a chance


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> L2 E L2 // 2e (3/3)
> B U B’ D’ // pf2l 3 (4/7)
> F’ U’ F D2 // f2l 4 (4/11)
> y R’ U2 R U’ L U2 R’ U’ R U R’ U R L’ U2 // Zbll (15/26)
> I’ll link to alg.cubing when I get a chance



Here


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 5, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 08 -> D R2 U2 R U' D B2 L2 U2 L D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 R'



u' R2 u U R' U2 R2 // (7) slots 1, 2, 3
d2 R' U R2 S R2' S' U' R // (9/16) slot 4
U2 x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' x // (10/26) PLL A


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 5, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 09 -> D2 U2 R2 B2 L U2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 F U L2 U2 L U' L2 F


R2 U2 R U2 R2 // 1E
F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 // 2E
B' L U L' U' L' B L // 1E
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // sune pll skip


Edit: also @Pyjam after slots 1, 2 and 3 you can do F' E F U2 F' E' F to insert the last edge, this is 2 moves less than what you did, and allows you to cancel into the A perm giving you a 22 STM solution rather than a 26. No offense, just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 6, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 10 -> U2 R' F2 U2 F2 R U2 R F2 R F2 D' L' D R2 F2 U' R



u2 B2 E2 // (3) Solves 3 edges
B' R' U' R U R B' // (7/10) 4th edged solves (1 move cancelled)
R2 U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 U // (14/24) COLL/ZBLL AS (1 move cancelled)



TipsterTrickster said:


> you can do F' E F U2 F' E' F



It works very well on this scramble, but I did not know this ZBLL alg.

F' E F U2 F' E' F' E2 F2 u2 // (10) F2L
R' U L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U R U L' // (13/23) ZBLL

Edit: But this is better:

u2 B2 E2 B2 // (4) Solves 3 edges
R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R' D' R U' R' D R2 // (17/21) Solved


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 6, 2020)

11. U2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 L U2 F2 D' F2 D' R B2 L' D2 R'

L R2 U2 R U2 R2 // Block Build Right block
L' D L' U' L U' L' U' L D' // Keyhole Left block
R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // COLL
U' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U' // EPLL

38 stm


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 6, 2020)

12. R F2 L F2 R2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 R2 D R' B2 L2 D' L D' R'

U' D' R U R' D U2 R' U' R // Keyhole Right Block
L2 U2 L' U2 L2 // Block Building Left Block
R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U2 // 2GLL

31 htm


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 8, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 13 -> D L U' L D' R' U R D2 R' D2 B2 R' L' U2 R U2



R' U' u' R2 u U R' D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R U' R U' R' U

22 moves


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 8, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 14 -> F2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R U' R2 F2 R' F2 U R


F2 E’ F2 D’ // f2l
y R U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U2 R’ U2 // zbll
19 STM 20 HTM

also these scrambles all end up with a solved eo which makes them super easy, idk if that was intended, but these are all super lucky scrambles.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 9, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 15 -> U2 R2 U F2 R' D2 L U' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2



R2 U2 R D2 L2 u2 // (6) slots 1 & 2
U R' S R2' S' R' // (6/12) slots 3 & 4
U2 R' U L U' R2 U R' L' U2 R U R' // (13/25) COLL



Filipe Teixeira said:


> 16 -> D' R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R' D2 U L2 R2 U' B2



D2 U R U' R' E2 // (6) slot 2
R U S R2 S' R // (6/12) slots 3 & 4, bad LL

D2 L U L D2 // (5) slot 2
R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R' // (7/12) slot 3 & 4, bad LL

D2 L U L D2 // (5) slot 2
U' R' U' R' U' S R2 S' R // (9/14) slot 3 & 4, ok LL
U' (L U' R' U L' U' R)2 // (15/29) ZBLL

D2 L U L D2 // (5) slot 2
R U2' R' U2 R U R U' R' U' R' // (11/16) slots 3 & 4
y' U2 r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // (10/26) Good ZBLL


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 9, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 17 -> U2 F2 L F2 U2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 D2 U' R U2 L2 U L R'



U2 u' R2 E' R F' R U R U' R' F // (12) F2L
R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2' U // (10/22) ZBLL


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 11, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 18 -> R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U B2 F2 D' L D2 B2 R2 U'



M' F' M2 F M // (5) 1 donut
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 // (12/17) 2 donuts
M' R2 E2 M R2 // (5/22) Eaten


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 21, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 19 -> F' U2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 B D2 L2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R


Big Bump!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-21
single: 9.82

Time List:
1. 9.82 F' U2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 B D2 L2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R
1LF2L lmao

33 STM
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U [R' S2 R, U'] //Last 2 slots
U' R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r //COLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 //EPLL

@Filipe Teixeira


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Big Bump!!!
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-21
> single: 9.82
> ...


I got a 6.55 in that solve. U perm to solve 2 slots, coll,u perm again


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 8, 2022)

Bigger bump @Filipe Teixeira

20- U2 D R' U R' D L U L' U2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 D2 B2

D2' L' U2 L D' L U L' D2 R U2 R' D//1st, 2nd, 3rd pairs
U2 R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R'//4th pair
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R//OLL
U f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'//PLL

Due to EO ZBLL/TSLE+TTLL can also be done









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





21- D R U' R D' L' U' L D2 L B2 L' D2 R' U2 R U2 R2
L' U L (D U2) R U2' R' U2 R U' R'//F2L
u' U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Due to EO ZBLL/pseudo TSLE+TTLL can also be done

22- U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R B2 R2 U' F2 L R' F2 L2 R2
D2 R U' R' D' L' U L D2 R' U' R (D U')//1st 3 pairs
L U' L' U L U L'//4th pair
U R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R//OLL
U2' R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' (U D') R2 U' R2' D R2 U2'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Why are all the edges good?


----------

